# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Digea Στερεα Ελλαδα ποτε?

## ^Active^

Καλησπερα. Γνωριζει κανεις αν ισχυει η ημερομηνια (3/10) για το switch off στην Στερεα Ελλαδα ?

----------


## xsterg

να παρακαλας να μην γινει.

----------


## ^Active^

Εγώ παρακαλάω να γίνει

----------


## xsterg

κακο του κεφαλιου σου!!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Καλησπερα. Γνωριζει κανεις αν ισχυει η ημερομηνια (3/10) για το switch off στην Στερεα Ελλαδα ?



30/10 τελικά.

----------


## john_b

Γιώργο κανένα νέο για το Πύλι της Βόρειας Ευβοίας;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Γιώργο κανένα νέο για το Πύλι της Βόρειας Ευβοίας;



Υπάρχει μια περίπτωση να καλυφθεί από Σκιάθο ή Σκόπελο. μπορεί και Πήλιο! 30/10 θα ξέρουμε.
Αν όχι δυστυχώς στην αναμονή για τοπικό αναμεταδότη, αν και από ότι κατάλαβα από κάποιες κινήσεις λογικά δε θα αργήσουν να μπουν.

----------


## Fixxxer

Απο οτι γραφει η Digea μεχρι τελος του χρονου θα εχεικαλυψη το 96% της Ελλαδας...

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Απο οτι γραφει η Digea μεχρι τελος του χρονου θα εχεικαλυψη το 96% της Ελλαδας...



Είναι η πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη, από τους 156 αναμεταδότες που προβλέπει ο χάρτης της μετάβασης.
Για το υπόλοιπο 4% του πληθυσμού θα χρειαστούν άλλοι 400-500 περίπου...

----------


## ^Active^

Γιώργο δηλαδή να ελπίζουμε για  τοπικούς αναμεταδότες μέσα στο 15?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Μέσα στο 15 θα έχουν αλλάξει όλοι οι αναλογικοί, το πολύ μέχρι το καλοκαίρι, αλλά πιστεύω πως από αρχές του χρόνου σίγουρα θα αρχίσουν σιγά σιγά να αλλάζουν, μπορεί και μέσα στο Νοέμβρη.

----------

